
Russian Peasant Multiplication Explained and Generalised - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/RussianPeasantMultiplication.html?tb07hn
======
ColinWright
The recent(ish) NumberPhile video about Russian Peasant Multiplication seems
to have struck a chord, being submitted here three times[0][1][2] (that I've
counted).

It seems to be new to a few people, even though it's old (obviously), based on
binary (not so obviously), and ubiquitous in learning about taking powers
(critical in cryptography).

So I thought I'd submit this post that I wrote ages ago. The material isn't
time critical, it's always true, it's always relevant, so I didn't put a date
on the title.

Comments and feedback welcome and invited.

\-------------------------------------------------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22241502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22241502)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256230)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22265913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22265913)

